
Astroids: Space Game of the Year - kkyborg
http://astroids.tv
======
krapp
One of the truly, indisputably _classic_ concepts in gaming.

What's it built with?

~~~
kkyborg
It's built using our own 3D engine, which is custom built and written in C++,
using OpenGL.

------
hartator
Is it real 3D gameplay or it will be 2D?

~~~
kkyborg
We are still working on the gameplay. Currently it basically works in two
dimensions, but we are moving towards adding the depth as the component of the
gameplay as well. You should be able to move in front or behind the objects in
the game. So, in the end the gameplay should be happening in something that
can be called 2.5D.

------
pan69
What platforms is this going to target?

~~~
kkyborg
Windows first, Linux & OS X later. Eventually we are going to release the game
for iOS and Android, but it's too early for that now.

